# Phrag wallisii



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

First bloom


----------



## jblanford (Dec 3, 2007)

WOW... That is one great looking plant I'm glad you gave us a look at it. Thanks. Jim.


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

jblanford said:


> WOW... That is one great looking plant I'm glad you gave us a look at it. Thanks. Jim.



"great looking", hum yes, except that I've just treated the plant against Fusarium oxysporum...


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it - GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 3, 2007)

I love it! There's another one to add to my want list...


----------



## Candace (Dec 3, 2007)

Looks great. Where does it have fusariaum? And what did you use?


----------



## Paul (Dec 3, 2007)

You can't see fusarium, as I remove the 2 small leaves that were hill, and I've let the plant dip into topsin + azoxystrobine for 3 days at least.
Hope the plant will survive!


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice!!!

Ramon


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 3, 2007)

How did you know you had fusarium? What does it look like?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2007)

It is beautiful! I hope the plant is OK.


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> How did you know you had fusarium? What does it look like?



it looks like red/brown rot near the base of the plant, and the rot stinks.
It's red inside the growth when you remove the leaves.

Here a visible effect of fusarium on a Paph (this one can be saved):


----------



## Billie (Dec 4, 2007)

*Its great*

Thanks for posting such a nice Phrag 2 flowers 1st up - thats really good growing - billie


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

I finished to acquire one caudatum and it is practically the same flower of wallisii, the two are the same plant or not?


----------



## Paul (Dec 4, 2007)

This one could be a caudatum...


----------



## CodPaph (Dec 4, 2007)

Exactly therefore that I asked because I find wallisii well different of caudatum and also I find that this is caudatum!


----------



## Corbin (Dec 4, 2007)

Nice :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## isaias m rolando (Dec 5, 2007)

Congrat! Thuias is a nice looking Phrag....caudatum.
Sorry but this is not wallisi


----------



## Paul (Dec 5, 2007)

isaias m rolando said:


> Congrat! Thuias is a nice looking Phrag....caudatum.
> Sorry but this is not wallisi



Ok, I will tell Peruflora that their wallisii are... caudatum!
It doesn't matter, I didn't have caudatum, I love this one.


----------



## Gideon (Dec 6, 2007)

Stunning plant Paul


----------



## Paul (Dec 6, 2007)

now the petals are at their max size:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 6, 2007)

It's gorgeous!


----------



## Magicboy (Dec 7, 2007)

Then please, tell us why this isn't a wallisii? What is the differences between caudatum and wallisii?


----------



## isaias m rolando (Dec 10, 2007)

Can you do it for mi OLAF, Please?
If I do, some people may say "... Oh, that is because the conflict of interests...". We are so close of the WOC! They are trying to destroy peoples reputation using all weapons....
In the other group nobody comited "mistakes in the lab", and nobody was convicted in the USA....


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2007)

Is the treatment what the white stuff on the plant is? Also wha's teh white stuff in the media?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 10, 2007)

Magicboy said:


> Then please, tell us why this isn't a wallisii? What is the differences between caudatum and wallisii?


I'm not Olaf but this is what I found on Rob's phragweb site:
Wallisii - "Flower : The flowers are smaller than those of the other members of the section Phragmipedium. The staminode is 3-lobbed, in which the lateral lobs are arching backwards and end in the shape of an arrow. The middle lob is narrow tongue-shaped and somewhat rounded at the top. The mouth of the lip is yellow with brown spots."
Caudatum - staminode 3 lobbed, lateral lobs point forward in the shape os a sickle. Middle lob is somewhat a rounded triangle. The mouth of the lip is white with red dots on the edge.
....so according to this info it's a caudatum (& a nice one at that!)


----------



## isaias m rolando (Dec 11, 2007)

Thanks Goldenrose
Anyway it is a very nice caudatum
...and excellent picture Magicboy
Have a nice week and enjoy your orchids


----------



## Gilda (Dec 11, 2007)

How are you growing this ,what medium ? From the pic it looks to be quite wet and I thought caudatums liked drier conditions ??? What size pot and is there drainage ? By the way, it's beautiful !


----------



## Barbara (Dec 11, 2007)

Very lovely plant and flower. :clap: I hope that you can get the disease under control. I've seen something very similar at the base of my large caudatum hybrid during the hot summer weather, so I removed the outside leaves and treated it with sulphur and increased the air circulation. Not sure if it was the same problem though. Mine does seem to prefer a larger open media and an annual repotting, depending on fast that media breaks down. Good luck.


----------



## isaias m rolando (Dec 12, 2007)

...at the habitat, either caudaton, as well as wallisi, they both like strong air circulation, specially in the afternoon, before dark.
In that way when the cool temperatures at night arrive the plants are already dry.
In the rainy season this is not happening, but hten you have those plants growing in vertical ridges over rocks, maeaning ...good drainage!.
Good luck and have fun.


----------

